# How many of you were friends first?



## martinezbarbara19 (Sep 21, 2012)

A question for all of you out there:

How many of you have had relationships where you either were not attracted at first and/or were friends with before you became romantically involved?


----------



## msgarcia000 (Aug 7, 2012)

S/O and I were friends first. Only for a short while though. I was DEFINITELY not attracted to him, sometimes I gotta admit he disgusted me and I did not ever see myself with him. 

Then one day I asked myself... "Jen, can you learn to like him a little more each day?"....and now I'm in love


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

All of my relationships I was friends with them first.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

We were friend first.... long distance, online... no expectations of hooking up with anyone at the time. I think being online, there was a kind of "anonymous honesty" in a group chatroom that extended after we met and began dating.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

We were friends then and now. We used to talk on the phone for hours, now we sit and talk for hours. 

We always had this connection. Our moms hated it. Ha. They told us the phone would soon grow from our heads. 

And when we weren't on the phone, "who are you, oh I didn't recognize you without the phone stuck on your ear..."


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

We were friends online(not a dating site either)for a little over a month chatting and e-mailing back and forth before we decided to finally meet up.


----------



## martinezbarbara19 (Sep 21, 2012)

Being friends first with someone, meaning getting to know them first, probably through group social settings, allows you to get to understand someone and it may act as a filtering device. Therefore, if you decide to enter into a relationship, you at least have a better idea of what you're getting into.


----------

